# small video with a7iii from thermal springs in pomaks village Greece



## mallllias (Sep 24, 2019)

hello to everybody!
one taste of thermal springs bath from village that is pomaks village at Greece.
i use kit lens 28 70 and i notice some breathing here and there..
i didn't know this before, that sony lenses are for photo and not so good for video
anyway
enjoy


----------



## Batista (Sep 26, 2019)

It seems good to me, what exactly do you not like about the picture? You still can use some effects and processing on the video. Movavi Screen Recorder Studio is a good solution for this, the level of quality remains the same, which is crucial for me.


----------



## LadyMarie (Oct 2, 2019)

I really love it! The inside of the building is gorgeous and the folks seem quite nice!


----------



## manic77 (Oct 8, 2019)

Greece is beautiful, reminds me of Georgia smh.


----------



## Batista (Oct 9, 2019)

manic77 said:


> Greece is beautiful, reminds me of Georgia smh.



Totally agree, the sanctuaries certainly remind me of ones in Georgia. I visited Tbilisi half a year ago, still got raw video footage on my hard drive. I think I might give it a try and make a video, maybe I'll post it here on the forum.


----------



## Clement Rudder (Jun 27, 2020)

Great video. I was also in Greece and in love with the atmosphere of this country!


----------



## mallllias (Jun 27, 2020)

Clement Rudder said:


> Great video. I was also in Greece and in love with the atmosphere of this country!


Thanks man!!
All my videos are from Greece, you can check some others at ny channel if you like..
(at 2 days from now, i upload some time lapses with 'air pollution' as a subject)


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 27, 2020)

Awesome video!


----------



## mallllias (Jun 27, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> Awesome video!


Thanks...!
here is one more from same place... we went there at night, i have some shots from inside at night... check it if you want


----------



## Batista (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks good info


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 31, 2021)

Lets be honest- the 28-70mm is a kit lens not the best quality you can buy - the video is ok but not the best quality ( sorry) 

I have shot Sony for over 10 years( Pro Togger)  and now own 13 Sony lenses- I do not own the kit lens though - I gave it away when it came with one of my Sony bodies

May I suggest you look at the 55mm and excellent lens for what you are doing - I own this lens and it is a very capable lens on the right body









						Sony FE 55mm f1.8 ZA Carl Zeiss Sonnar T* Lens | Wex Photo Video
					





					www.wexphotovideo.com
				




Les


----------

